# صور المديرين والمشرفين هما وصغيرين....ربنا يستر



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

الى المشرفين المنتدى ​

ونبداااااااااااااااااااااا​

اول واحد فى المشرفين هو مين ​


ابسوتى
​



.

​



كوبتك مرمر
​



​

دونا نبيل
.



وده 
تويتى
ههههههههههه
 


 ​





الى المدرين ​
كوبتك ماااااان


​


_ياترى يا أحلى اعضاء مين احلى صوره فيهم هههههههههه_

​:smi411:ياريت تقبلوا الصور بدون زعل :smi411:
ربنا يستر:t9:

​


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
صورة مشرفتنا الجميلة
كوبتك مرمر عسسسسسسسسولة أوى هههههه
وشقية أووووووى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> كوبتك مرمر
> ​
> 
> 
> ​​



أحم ..:nunu0000:
مينا يابنى أبعد عن الشر وغنى له 
يعنى تبعد عنى وتغنى لى:99:
هههههه
أنا بعترض على الصوووووووورة دى جدا ld:
لان انا كوبتك مرمر والنوع مكتوب تحت اسمى أبقى ركز
أنت جايب أخويا بقى :fun_lol:
ههههههه
شفت قفشتك وأنت هتطلع صورتى رحت بعتلك صورة أخويا 
وبعدين عاوز صورتى قولى يامينا وأنا أجيبهالكleasantr
بدال ماتخلينى أخويا كده 
ياشماتة أبلة ظاظا فيا :blush2:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> صورة مشرفتنا الجميلة
> كوبتك مرمر عسسسسسسسسولة أوى هههههه
> وشقية أووووووى



أحم:blush2: 
لا كده فعلا دى صورتى أناااااااا 30:
هههههههه
ميرسى ياميسو ياقمر :love45:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> صورة مشرفتنا الجميلة
> كوبتك مرمر عسسسسسسسسولة أوى هههههه
> وشقية أووووووى


ههههههههههههه وانا اقدر جيب صوره موش كويسه

شكرا ميسو لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> أحم ..:nunu0000:
> مينا يابنى أبعد عن الشر وغنى له
> يعنى تبعد عنى وتغنى لى:99:
> هههههه
> ...


لالالالا انا عارف انك بنوته
بس الطفل هو وصغير موش بيبان ولد والا بنت 
فهمتى قصدى 
وبعدين اول ماشوفتى مشاركه ميسو رجعتى فى كلامك ههههههههه
وانتى بتقولى ممكن اوريك صورتى 
وانا موافق هههههههههههه
نورتى مرمر بمرورك

​


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> أحم ..:nunu0000:
> 
> مينا يابنى أبعد عن الشر وغنى له
> يعنى تبعد عنى وتغنى لى:99:
> ...


 
تهديد علنى بالعصا كمااااااان 
ومتخافش مينا انا اشهد بكدا ههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> لالالالا انا عارف انك بنوته
> بس الطفل هو وصغير موش بيبان ولد والا بنت
> فهمتى قصدى
> وبعدين اول ماشوفتى مشاركه ميسو رجعتى فى كلامك ههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههه
ماشى هنعديهااااا مع ان المفروض بيبان 
لان البنات الصغيرة أحسن من الولاد :gy0000:
مش عندك ملاحظة خالص يا مينا ..
أنا أهوووو:blush2:




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> تهديد علنى بالعصا كمااااااان
> ومتخافش مينا انا اشهد بكدا ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايه يا جماعه الرجاله فينهم 
عايز حد يدافع عنى 
مرمر بتضربنى وكمان ميسو بتشهد 
فينكم يا رجاله
​


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

> وده
> تويتى
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ده انا يعنى
 مااااااااشى وبتضحك كمان
مع انى مش رغايه بجد ومبحبش التليفون

يلا لكل ظالم نهايه
ربنا موجود برضه هههههه

صورة كوبتك مان عجبانى الوردة الحقيقه ههههههه

شكرا يافندم لتعبك
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم احلى من بعض
عساسيل خالص
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

لا ربنا يسامحك جيبها منين دى وبعدين دا شكله واد اصلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه
تحــــــــفه 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *ده انا يعنى
> مااااااااشى وبتضحك كمان
> مع انى مش رغايه بجد ومبحبش التليفون
> 
> ...


ايه دا هى تويتى بنوته والله اول مره اعرف انا بفتكرها ولد
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك تويتى
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ههههههههه
> ماشى هنعديهااااا مع ان المفروض بيبان
> لان البنات الصغيرة أحسن من الولاد :gy0000:
> مش عندك ملاحظة خالص يا مينا ..
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد والله ... جميله
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا مرمر لمرورك

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كلهم احلى من بعض
> عساسيل خالص
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


ههههههههههه
طبعا كلهم كويسين
نورتى سندريلا بمرورك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا ربنا يسامحك جيبها منين دى وبعدين دا شكله واد اصلا



ههههههههههههههه
دى موش كويسه 
دا كفايه ضخكتها

نورتى ميرنا لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> تحــــــــفه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك​


شكرا كوكو لمرورك

​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> دى موش كويسه
> دا كفايه ضخكتها​
> نورتى ميرنا لمرورك​


 لا غيرنى هاتنى احلى


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

_ايه رأيك يا ميرنا
ولا تزعلى 
اى خدمه
_
​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

يتى سكر ايه العسل دا اهو كدا اينعم مش انا بس حاجة تتعكس لا التانى يتعاكس ازاى


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2010)

*زيى السكر
هههههههههه
نزل باقى الموسوعة بقى منشان تضمن الطرد يا باشا
هههههههه
طبعا حالى بهزر
لكنى فعلا منتظر كمل باقى المشرفين منشان نضحك عليهم
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (27 أبريل 2010)

*بصراحه صور عسسسسسل*

*تحفه يسلم ايدك*​


----------



## twety (28 أبريل 2010)

*انت فاكرنا كلنا اولاد ولا ايه

احتتتتتتتتتتج
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *زيى السكر
> هههههههههه
> نزل باقى الموسوعة بقى منشان تضمن الطرد يا باشا
> هههههههه
> ...


هههههههههه
لا صور باقى المشرفين عليكى انتى بقا 
كفايه اللى حصل منى
شكرا جاست ميمبر لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *بصراحه صور عسسسسسل*
> 
> *تحفه يسلم ايدك*​


نورتى ماربيلا بمرورك


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *انت فاكرنا كلنا اولاد ولا ايه
> 
> احتتتتتتتتتتج
> *


لا موش فاكركم كلكم ولاد
بس كنت فاكر انتى ولد 
ومتزعليش دا انتى تتشرفى 
ههههههههههه
نورتى تويتى بمرورك
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

ايه دةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
يا هيروووووووووووووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه
نورت كليمو بمرورك
​


----------



## christin (30 أبريل 2010)

*كلهم احلى من بعض​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا مينا 
ربنا يستر عليك 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2010)

*hahahahah
لا المره دى عدت على خير
نورتى ديدى بمرورك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2010)

christin قال:


> *كلهم احلى من بعض​*


شكرا كريستين لمرورك

​


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2010)

*هيرو انت قلبت الاحوال كلها
فكرتنى انا ولد
وفكرت جاست ميمبر بنت
ههههههههههه
والعكس صحيح فى الحالتين  هههههههه


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
العيب على السمع 
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------

